# Physa and Physella difference?



## leder_of_natara (Mar 15, 2006)

What is the difference between the Physella genus and the Physa genus? The description for both of them is the same on Wikipedia.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Physella
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Physa

I'm wondering because I am trying to ID the snails I have.

~ LON -- aK


----------

